# The Death of Dracula



## mcdougall

Here is my take on the New Revell Dracula kit...






































Cheers Mates...
Mcdee...
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan

BWAH HA HA!!!!! :roll::lol::roll::lol::roll::lol::roll::lol:


----------



## beck

i LOVE it !! very original . ya know the face looks pretty cool with a nice paint job . i was debating getting one but this puts it in the definately getting one catagory now . 
super nifty Mcdee . 
hb


----------



## Kitzillastein58

Very cool indeed McDee!  
Great diorama, neat color choices, lotsa bats, and a definite winner in my book!
Very well done! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## steve123

You "nailed" it! very Cool!

Very nice work!

Steve


----------



## mcdougall

Wow...Thanks Guys! I had a Blast with this kit, at first I wasn't so fussy over the new head, but I've come to really like it and figured why not impale him...the expression on his face looks to be one of Shock and Terror and seemed to fit just right :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## SJF

Superb work, McDee! Very dynamic looking. :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## mcdougall

Thanks roadner and SJF, This is the kit I entered in the Revell/Monster Model Review Contest and although I didn't win, I still had a Great time with the whole process :thumbsup: I had FUN, and that's what kit building is all about...as a sidenote to this experience a magazine out of the UK has asked me to write an article on this New Revell Dracula kit explaining the modifications I did to it, the mags name is Psychostyrene and I'll post when it gets published...Cheers Guys!
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## mcdougall

Hey Guys...The Death of Dracula made the Front Cover...








http://www.psychostyrene.co.uk/thisissue/thisiisue.html
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## crazypredator2

very cool indeed.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Guess he didn't "count" on having "stake" for dinner!!! Nice job!!


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*How about this in a "Dracula" theme ?*

How about a diorama based on the real Dracula- Prince Vlad Tepes of 1400's era Romania AKA @ the time as "Drakulya "? You can have him eating his lunch in that famous scene in front of his impaled victims in an open field.
Or the part where he nailed the Turbans to the Turkish Emissaries heads when they refused to tip their Turbans to Him.
Would take a bit of scratchbuilding I guess.





Neal:dude: from the slotcar section


:jesterhaps I should just go back to the Slotracing section of HT & take my "Meds" ?:freak:


----------



## mcdougall

slotcarman12078 said:


> Guess he didn't "count" on having "stake" for dinner!!! Nice job!!



Thanks for the kind words guys!
Mcdee


----------



## Jerzferno

Talented painter!


----------



## mcdougall

Thanks Jerzferno :thumbsup: and you too Neal...Vlad the Impaler would be a cool diorama! (with a lot at Stake!)
Mcdee


----------



## 1scalevolvo

mcdougall said:


> Thanks Jerzferno :thumbsup: and you too Neal...Vlad the Impaler would be a cool diorama! (with a lot at Stake!)
> Mcdee


"With a lot @ Stake ? " That's putting it mildly !!! :roll:



Neal:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*The real "Horror of Drakulya"*

"How about a diorama based on the real Dracula- Prince Vlad Tepes of 1400's era Romania AKA @ the time as "Drakulya "? You can have him eating his lunch in that famous scene in front of his impaled victims in an open field.
Or the part where he nailed the Turbans to the Turkish Emissaries heads when they refused to tip their Turbans to Him."

On each scene you can show @ the edges of each scene the Christopher Lee, Bela Lugosi & Frank Langella Dracula's recoiling & fleeing in terror like a bunch of wimp's they were compared to 'ol Vlad.

Neal:dude: from the slotracing section
.


----------



## mcdougall

Yeah that Vlad was quite the Wack Job:freak:... He was killed in battle against the Ottomans near Bucharest in 1476. The Turks decapitated his corpse and sent the head to Constantinople, where the Sultan had it displayed on a stake as proof that the Impaler was finally dead. Now that would be a cool Diorama and it still amounts to the Death of Dracula...Bwahahahaha...!
Mcdee


----------



## MadCap Romanian

Gee! This looks like a winner! Maybe it can get a prize in the Monster Hobbies "Build A Monster Contest"! Have you considered entering?


----------



## mcdougall

Why yes Trev...I had...and I took 2nd Place:thumbsup: That was a fun comp!:wave: Once the Trophy arrives I plan to post a picture of Dracula along side of the award right here 
Cheers
Mcdee


----------



## MadCap Romanian

It's comming. I want to print off a nice "Thank you for entering" piece of paper. However, if you can't wait that long, please drive down to the store and pick it up! . You're only 30 min north of us, you know.


----------



## mcdougall

If this #@%&=*% snow ever decides to take a break I'll be making the pilgrimage :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## MadCap Romanian

I should deliver it to you McDee. I have studded tires! And do they ever work well! It's like the snow isn't there. Not bad on a Toyota Yaris!


----------



## mcdougall

*Monster Hobbies 2nd Place Winner...*

As promised here is the Trophy/Certificate for 2nd place in the Monster Hobbies Monster Contest...








...and the Golden Witch Award finds him irresistable...
















That was a fun Comp and I'm looking forward to this years event!
Cheers 
Mcdee


----------



## LT Firedog

Top shelf work


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

I say he was asking for it. Nice work and a great diorama.


----------



## bucwheat

Didn't know Revell did figures,thought they only did model cars.


----------



## Poseidon

Congratulations on making the cover! You did a great job. :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall

bucwheat said:


> Didn't know Revell did figures,thought they only did model cars.


Yeah Revell has a lot of the old Aurora molds and have re-popped a bunch of these Classics:thumbsup:
...and THANK YOU everyone for your very kind comments!!!:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## IanWilkinson

McDougall - what a totaly brilliant diorama!.. to be honest i thought it was a new resin kit!, not a kit bash!.. awsome as usual!..


----------



## mcdougall

Thanks for those kind words Ian :thumbsup:
I had a Great time with this kit...





































Cheers!
Mcdee


----------



## Achtung T Shirt

Very cool idea...instead of Dracula just standing there trying to hypnotize you. Great "execution"...pun intended. I didn't know Revell made a Dracula kit.


----------



## mcdougall

Yeah it's a re-pop of the Aurora kit...with the head newly resculpted.
When I first saw it it struck me as he was reacting to something...hence the stake I decided to impale him with:drunk:
Think he'd look good on one of your T-shirts?








Mcdee


----------

